# Zinn's article Campy & Sram.....



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Thoughts on Zinn's article? 

http://www.velonews.com/article/73404/can-you-run-campy-shifters-with-a-sram-drivetrain-sure-why

I think it's cool to have options, if one wants to go with Campy shifters you can. I like it. I've never ridden any Campy though...what would be the pros of using Campy shifters?

Thanks.

Chuck


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

Now if your thread gets more attention than mine from a few days ago (see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=125253 ) I'm gonna be disappointed...oh wait, I've already fulfilled that prophecy! :wink: 

Seriously, I think the coolest thing about this news is that it just gives riders a bit of cross-compatibility and choices in our drivetrain options. Some people just like the feel and rebuildability (is that a word?) of Campy shifters but would like to be able to run them with derailleurs that are more readily available in the US, and be able to use more mainstream wheels. 

Personally I like both shifting systems, but lean a bit more towards the campy shifters for cross. Mostly just 'cause I have more experience/confidence rebuilding them.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

oops...sorry man I missed your thread. my bad.

I agree with your thoughts. choice is a great thing.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

What the heck length crankarm is he using, a 185??? Oh... off subject...

Yes, choice is nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*I just made a partial leap*

I just installed a Force R. Der and Red Cass on my otherwise Campy Chorus bike (wipperman chain). works like a charm. It seems like the perfect set up. almost too easy. i have not take it out on the road as i upgrading brakes.....


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmmm I tried a Sram 10 speed cassette with Rival rear d with Campy Chorus shifters and found that the chain would skip in the 13 sprocket. If I adjusted the skip out of the 13, I would then get a skip in the 24 sprocket.


----------

